# Tuskegee Airman Alvin J Johnson



## Liberando (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello All,

I have located in a rest home next door Alvin J Johnson of the 99th.I plan to interview him and wonder if it might be ok to post the interview here a few questions at a time? If so,I have some of my own but really I am out of my league on this one and so I appeal to the historians among you to think of some good questions. I have no reason to doubt him and wonder if some may have suggestions about how to go about it. I just want to preserve the answers for posterity.

Liberando~Arthur


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 22, 2009)

You could ask him if he ever say any FW 190D Dora Axis planes. They appeared im more limited numbers than the FW 190A.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2009)

Liberando, you have a huge opportunity!

He's living history, and anything he may recount would be awesome. His biography would be a great story to hear.

The Tuskagees never lost a bomber under thier care.


----------



## Liberando (Feb 22, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Liberando, you have a huge opportunity!
> 
> He's living history, and anything he may recount would be awesome. His biography would be a great story to hear.
> 
> The Tuskagees never lost a bomber under thier care.



Yes, I was aware of that,I also remember hearing that the first to shoot down a jet (ME262) was a Tuskegee, but recently (I don't remember who or where, damn!) I heard someone else claim this as well. 

The Tuskegee story was that they were flying escort and a 262 came at them at a right angle to the flight path and one of the group just banked up and over his bomber and nosed over upside right onto the front and flamed him. The German never saw him until he was dying probably if at all. I saw that one a History Channel special. Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## Liberando (Feb 22, 2009)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> You could ask him if he ever say any FW 190D Dora Axis planes. They appeared im more limited numbers than the FW 190A.



I do intend to ask him, I will use the orginal WW2 aircraft recognition book I just acquired


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like you've done some research already, but I would suggest you go to the Red Tail Projects web-site and look around there as well. Maybe contact them and see if they have any interest in your interview and have any suggestions on questions to ask as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2009)

I think this is a great opportunity Liberando, but not to take anything away from these brave men, I think the claim that they never lost a bomber whle providing escort is a myth. I think several of our members could provide info on that.

Later in the war they did provide escorts for bomber missions over places like Romania, Austria, and Czechoslovakia and some of the best surviving Luftwafle experten could be found in these places, again I have always found that claim hard to believe and would love to see someone try to substanciate it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd ask his permission to post the interview here, before posting it, but I also know that there are probably at least a dozen guys here drooling already, just itching to read it!

I'd heard that they never lost a bomber to enemy fighter action. I'd always interpreted this to mean that there were a few that were lost to flak/other miscellaneous issues, but none lost by a Tuskeegee Airman being lured away from the bomber to get that next kill, leaving the bomber open to another wave of fighter attacks. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't be in a hurry to get to the next question, and be prepared to listen. If they can see that you are genuinely interested in their story, they will tell you a lot. If they feel that you are just going through the motions, they clam up fast. So if you sit and listen, he will probably give you more information than you were looking for.

My first interview with a WWII vet was over coffee at the Santa Paula Airport. Four cups of coffee, and three 90 minute cassettes later, he got tired of talking! But the hours went by fast because it was all interesting. In all of that time, I think I asked about 4 questions.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 1, 2009)

What a great opportunity Liberando. I can't wait to see what he tells you.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2009)

Sadly, as more and more vetreans, from all sides, pass on, you now have a very priviledged opportunity, as I'm sue you are aware. Eric is right, be prepared to listen, even if itching to get to the next topic/question, as the story will unfold in its own time. The question you were about to ask next, may well be answered in the dialogue, allowing you to modify the next question, if required, to gain more detail.
I, for one, look forward to whatever you are able to post, as you will be writing an historic account from one who was there.
Good luck, and I hope you are able to gain lots of info.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2009)

Look forward to this!!


----------

